# Fried phone?



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Just picked up a bionic from a guy on craigslist knowing that it was messed up. I figured I could fix it, maybe just needed a fastboot fix or something. Well.. none of that did it, ran everything I had. Basically what it does is, boot up and reboot after you tap the android, I bypassed that by tapping the corners and was able to connect to WiFi and download some stuff, but about a minute in to doing anything it reboots. So phone works fine for a minute then reboot over and over again. Think something is fried? Total bummer, thought I got a deal.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

what have you tried?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Try booting into into fastboot and flashing some 5.5.593 on there

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

What images? And with fastboot, moto-fastboot or rsd lite?


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

It was on 893 doing it. I ran pathsaver to 886 and still did it. Then I ran rsd lite to 886 still same story..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, that doesn't sound good. I hope you didn't pay too much.


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I figured if changing the software isn't changing the outcome, then it must be a hardware issue..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

If you can keep it booted long enough, run a dmesg and logcat with terminal emulator.


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

Hate to point out the obvious, but have you tried purchasing a new battery? I've seen bb's behave like this and a new battery has fixed it. Its worth a shot.


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

I've thrown multiple batteries in. But I was able to boot into "bp hw diag & boot ap" without any reboots. My understanding is this uses low level hardware access, but I ran a benchmark and it tested the same as my other bionic, so the cpu and graphics should be ok? But I'm unable to connect to usb with debugging on. So.. was this device overclocked to cause boot failure? Making it unable to run stably? Although processor speeds should be reset when new images have been flashed. Benchmark info tells me it's running 300-1000 kHz. I just have all these scenarios running through my head. Haha

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Was able to run logcat before crash, http://db.tt/wuvVc3Uz if anyone wants to take a look, I got allot of netlink ignoring invalid kernel. Didn't get allot of that running in safe mode.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

02-05 17:48:52.453 D/libmdmctrl( 2021): file /sys/class/radio/mdm6600/command, buff = powerup
02-05 17:48:52.453 D/libmdmctrl( 2021): 
02-05 17:48:52.453 D/libmdmctrl( 2021): file /sys/class/radio/mdm6600/command opened in write only mode
02-05 17:48:52.453 D/libmdmctrl( 2021): 
02-05 17:48:52.609 D/dalvikvm( 1746): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1415K, 51% free 4286K/8583K, external 4050K/4407K, paused 2ms+4ms
02-05 17:48:52.718 D/libmdmctrl( 2021): Modem 1 In NORMAL Mode.
02-05 17:48:52.718 E/NetlinkListener( 254): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:52.718 E/NetlinkListener( 250): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:52.718 E/NetlinkListener( 2021): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:52.726 D/libmdmctrl( 2021): Modem 1 In NORMAL Mode.
02-05 17:48:52.734 E/NetlinkListener( 254): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:52.734 E/NetlinkListener( 250): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:52.750 E/NetlinkListener( 2021): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:52.781 D/libmdmctrl( 2021): Modem 1 In NORMAL Mode.
02-05 17:48:52.781 E/NetlinkListener( 254): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:52.781 E/NetlinkListener( 250): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:52.781 E/NetlinkListener( 2021): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:52.789 D/libmdmctrl( 2021): Modem 1 In NORMAL Mode.
02-05 17:48:52.789 E/NetlinkListener(  254): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:52.789 E/NetlinkListener( 250): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:52.789 E/NetlinkListener( 2021): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:53.296 E/NetlinkListener( 254): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:53.296 E/NetlinkListener( 250): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:53.296 E/NetlinkListener( 2021): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:53.296 E/NetlinkListener( 250): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:53.296 E/NetlinkListener( 2021): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:53.296 E/NetlinkListener( 254): ignoring non-kernel netlink multicast message
02-05 17:48:57.328 W/KeyCharacterMap( 1746): Can't open keycharmap file
02-05 17:48:57.328 W/KeyCharacterMap( 1746): Error loading keycharmap file '/data/usr/keychars/qtouch-touchscreen.kcm.bin'. hw.keyboards.131072.devname='qtouch-touchscreen'
02-05 17:48:57.328 W/KeyCharacterMap( 1746): Can't open keycharmap file
02-05 17:48:57.328 W/KeyCharacterMap( 1746): Error loading keycharmap file '/system/usr/keychars/qtouch-touchscreen.kcm.bin'. hw.keyboards.131072.devname='qtouch-touchscreen'

Seconds before reboot, lots of netlink listener ignores

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

I was able to mingle my way to .901 without root, phone wouldn't stay alive long enough for the zerglings to find their way in, and I'm not having any reboots. Still getting the same net link listener errors, so I'm just assuming that is a battery drain on stock because a list of 20 or so of them errors are popping up every second.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------

